# Peresh inspired Cheap catch box



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Shot with Peresh and Arjud on Sunday. Peresh built a catch box from cardboard with a unique idea for a metal spinner target. A spoon with the handle cut down and bent into a ring. 1 1/2" Dia target, challanging at 10 meters. Built one last night, very cool and cheap.
Philly


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice Pilly!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, that works Phil! Very cool Bud! Flatband


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like a very functional catchbox that is easy to build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Great idea with the spoons,my wife will hate whats coming next...........Darling we seem to be missing a spoon or two


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Philly,
that looks great!!









I attached two washers on either side with 5 min glue. So this way the spoon doesn't go from side to side. It's holding up okay for now. I may try a screw on either side as well.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Peresh said:


> Philly,
> that looks great!!
> 
> 
> ...


Great Idea Bud, I'll solder two washers on tomorrow. Thanks.
Phil


----------

